# how to attach dropper for second fly???



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I read quite a bit about using a dropper for presenting a second fly, but I'm not sure how to rig it. I want to tie an unweighted (or slightly weighted) nymph below a dry fly. 
I'm fishing for released trout in the local lake, and I see them rising to the surface and taking something in the mornings. I thought perhaps a dry fly with a dropper might be worth trying. 

I tried a dropper loop in the leader, but ended up with the dropper tangled around the main leader.  
Read a method of tying a clinch knot in the dropper leader, then cinching it down on the bend of the hook on the dry fly, but was wondering if this might not cause the dry to be pushed out of the way if a fish tries to take it?
I've also heard of leaving a long "tag" on the knot to the dry, and tying the nymph on it.

Any suggestions or advice on which flies to try, and how to rig them?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

tye a palomar knot to the hook then tye your fly onto the end of the tippet you have attached to the other hook via a palomar knot!


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Try using a double surgeons knot to attach your tippet, and leave enough tag to attach your top fly. This way you can change flies without retying the whole thing.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

O-H-Fly-O said:


> Try using a double surgeons knot to attach your tippet, and leave enough tag to attach your top fly. This way you can change flies without retying the whole thing.


I like that suggestion!
Sounds like it would retain good strength in both lines, and be simple to tie.

I tried an improved clinch knot yesterday to attach a popper, and a san juan worm to the long tag for the dropper. Something hit (bluegill probably) the dropper, and when the popper twitched a bass nailed it. I landed the bass, but the dropper was missing when I got the fish in. Looked like the line had broken off at the clinch knot.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

i tie the top fly in on a clinch knot, then tie a 2nd clinch onto the bend of that hook, and put a fly on that dropper.

That said, I make darn sure the top fly is something I want to fish for a while!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> i tie the top fly in on a clinch knot, then tie a 2nd clinch onto the bend of that hook, and put a fly on that dropper.
> 
> That said, I make darn sure the top fly is something I want to fish for a while!


I do the same. improved clinch to the hook bend..


----------

